# On Location: Audi RS 3 Sportback at A50 in Audi Forum Ingolstadt



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A reader visiting the Audi Forum Ingolstadt this week was kind enough to shoot and share these photos of an RS 3 Sportback. Parked in front of Building A50 where the board members usually park their rides, this RS 3 appears to be Misano Red with black optics and with an Audi Exclusive interior. Our source tells us the interior is two-tone magnolia and black leather and that the seatbacks were gloss black. Enjoy the shots.


----------

